# PAID SPAM! 2011 Specialized Tarmac comp 54cm frameset - $950



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Writing up ad now.

Selling a 2011 Specialized Tarmac Comp frameset size 54. There is 3200 miles on this frame since buying it in May of 2011 at Boulder Cycle Sport. Serial number is STAR310E0959

Frame is in amazing condition and was never crashed. I am very anal about cleaning the bike after every ride, new lube and grease, and setting everything up perfectly. I did have a wheel break and rubbed against the fork last June but I did not crash, just rode to a stop. You can see that it rubbed the paint off in the picture but it is not to the carbon and has been ridden on ever since. I took the fork with me to Interbike this past year and had Specialized look it over, as well as the guys from BCS and they both gave it the OK. Other than that, it looks new. There is a small nick on the lower chainstay and on the bottom of the BB, but nothing but paint nicks. The only other cosmetic flaw is some paint scratched in the middle of the seat tube bottle holder mounts. It was from a rivet on a bottle holder that was sticking out. Paint only, not into carbon, just cosmetic.

Other than that, the frame is flawless and looks new.

Will come with new fork bearings, 4 carbon spacers, headset, seatpost collar, and the white Specialized 100mm stem, not pictured. At this time the seatpost will not be included as the bolt was seized and stripped, so until I can get a new bolt, it is not included. Unless you have a bolt.

I am selling only because I have many bills to pay, I really want to keep it.

I have many more pictures if you are interested.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*moderators note*

Just put a link into the ad when its done.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Coolhand, Shouldn't this be in classifieds and not here?


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm having problems with the classifieds again saying that the transaction didn't go through but has been debited from my paypal. I will keep this ad up until I can figure it out. Thanks.


----------

